# Natural cosmetics taking growth in organic industry, isn't it??



## aakash-kohli (Mar 5, 2020)

Hii all,

I am from India. It seems now-a-days, natural cosmetics across market are taking growth in organic industry due to increase awareness of organic products.

Any opinion of all ur's.!!


----------



## Adelina13 (May 31, 2021)

I totally agree with you. Nowadays people start care about their health, not only about how they looks.


----------



## hanaSmith (Oct 14, 2021)

that's great that they are aware of what people want, people will love it and this kind of awareness is awesome
Kodi nox​


----------



## pamelaknight121 (Oct 16, 2021)

Of course because people are conscious about health, Beauty and comfort now. Marketing policies have become a great factor to create conscious consumers.


----------



## AmbyH (Nov 9, 2021)

Uh huh, the Increasing demand for beauty products coupled with the rising awareness about environment-friendly products is expected, even before, to drive the growth.


----------



## lasharn (Dec 1, 2021)

Yes, this trend has been slowly rising over the last couple of years but has never been stronger like now. Brands are always popping up to cater groups of health-conscious consumers.


----------



## lexfurther (Apr 19, 2022)

It is very difficult to find something natural these days.


----------



## Hendricks (Apr 19, 2022)

I'd rather say, it's difficult to choose from a big variety of products.


----------



## lapeuge (Apr 19, 2022)

lexfurther said:


> It is very difficult to find something natural these days.


Actually, I can't agree with you. The natural and organic cosmetics category has expanded in pharmacies, beauty stores, salons, spas, and e-commerce over the last years. And I think it is great. If you are in search of such beauty items, I recommend looking through purity products reviews here. I hope you will find something suitable for you there.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 20, 2022)

lapeuge said:


> Actually, I can't agree with you. The natural and organic cosmetics category has expanded in pharmacies, beauty stores, salons, spas, and e-commerce over the last years. And I think it is great.



Yeah, I tend to agree. In the past several years, I've seen a lot of organic and natural based make-up brands making their way into our trailers via celebrites and A / B- list actors who introduce them to us. Definitely a still growing trend.


----------



## angelica.brejt (May 2, 2022)

I completely agree with you. Nowadays, people are more concerned with their health than they are with their appearance, and I believe that this is a great perspective on cosmetic brands.


----------

